# Invading grass?



## Sayluv (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi-
We live in the Seattle area and I am not certain what type of grass we have. Over the last year this weird little patch has developed and went from about 1 foot in diameter to several feet over the winter.

Is this just a different type of grass that has somehow started growing because it looks like it is taking over our lawn.

If I need to remove it can I just scrap the top layer off with a shovel to get rid of it for good?

Thx


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Very hard to tell but it looks like Poa Triv growing among your Kentucky blue grass or similar shady PNW blend.

Two options,

1. glyphosate spray and wait for it to die (multiple applications might be needed)
2. Shovel it out, relevel with some external top soil.

Either way you'll be left with alarge plot of just dirt where other weeds will start to fill in if you dont add more seed or some sod to fill it in.

Welcome to another Seattle member! We're starting to grow in numbers here.


----------



## Sayluv (Apr 26, 2021)

I looked up Poa Trim and it does look similar. I am gonna take a shovel to it throw some new top soil down with seed. Thank you!


----------



## Sayluv (Apr 26, 2021)

I had to the flat edge of a pick axe to get that Pot out. The roots went deeper than I had anticipated. Anyhow, its all out. I put some fresh top soil down and seed. I seeded the entire lawn as well and covered with a light amount of chicken manure.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Triv spreads by stolons. Have you also checked grass at the right part of your picture? Small Poa T plants may hide under the other grasses and at least next year in sping it shows up strong again.


----------

